

Seeking HN Input: Fastlayer - an HTTP accelerator for the cloud - jjoe
http://fastlayer.com

======
jjoe
In brief:

<http://www.fastlayer.com>

* Appliance-like software that can run on as small as a VM

* Dynamic & static object caching with Varnish Cache

* API for demand provisioning

* Goes well with cloud deployments (faster switching / less latency)

* Memory-based pricing structure

* Early beta

* Builds on successful release of the Varnish plugin for cPanel and DirectAdmin (<http://www.unixy.net/varnish>)

